# I'm in Kansas, are they legal here?



## jscott (Jun 16, 2003)

Not that it really matters to me but just for curiosities sake, are they legal or illegal.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

The Store Locator shows the legal/illegal states, and it says Kansas is a legal state


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

get movin boy! buy away!


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Anyone know of a good place to get p's in Kansas (or Missouri for that matter)? Nothing yet in the store locator.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

online buying seems to work for most members, there are a number of good sources.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

jscott said:


> Not that it really matters to me but just for curiosities sake, are they legal or illegal.


Why doesn't it matter? You're on P-fury it should matter a lot. Go buy some P's









BTW which part of KS? My brother inlaw bought some Spilos in a local shop in Topeka at christmas. RBs should be real easy to find.


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm in Manhattan, Kansas and they sell RBs here. I bought mine in Wichita though. They were cheaper and bigger there.


----------

